# Warm Morning Model VR-65C-MAB



## Hitdogg (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello Folks, just joined the forum, and this is my first post.

I was gifted the above model Warm Morning heater. It says that it is Natural Gas, but my wife says that her grandmother burned Propane through it ( the heater was hers). So I have a couple of questions. Is there a way to tell? I have recently bought some appliances that were either, all it took as an orifice change or the like.
Also, I am in need of some of the ceramic radiants that would have been in these. Best I could tell there were 8 total, and I have 3 that are complete.  I don't mind a substitute at all.  Thanks in advance!


----------

